

Ask HN: Do You Like Your Coding Style? - VierScar

Hey HN,<p>Many of you work for companies that have their own mandated Code Style Guidelines. I wan&#x27;t to ask - do you like them? Or do you have your own style you would prefer?<p>I ask this because I&#x27;ve worked on (but since stopped) a product which converts company style to your style, for you to edit. When you are done, it converts it back before you commit.<p>What do you think?
======
taproot
Ce here to say yesterdays or todays as it changes all the time but now i see
you were talking about the other 'style'.

Code reviews would be fun...

Seems pointless / useless to me but not unsellable imo.

------
ScottBurson
I like our style guidelines pretty well. The bigger problem I have is that
some of my co-workers ignore them. Maybe I should get _them_ to use your
product :-)

~~~
VierScar
Can I ask - do you use Git or SVN? (or something else)

